# Seiko 5 SNK809



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello everbody! I have done a great deal of research on watches lately (I had no idea what an automatic watch or a skeleton was before) and I come to you with a question. I recently got an offer to teach a couple of classes at the local university while I finish my graduate work. I am looking for a simple, classic watch that will be able to go with just about anything while still maintaining a casual business look. I have read and read about the Seiko SNK809 and am thinking of picking one up. Perhaps, I just need a little affirmation. Will this watch with included black band be fitting for a classroom environment? Is it easy to swap out for Nato/bond straps or leather? 

Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe if I could just see the Seiko in some different straps? 

Or perhaps if not this then another watch under $100 that looks good in a variety of environments. I just went through the divers with leather thread and was very impressed! I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the numbered dials. Here's three Seikos, Cost is $120., $80., & $80. 42mm and 38mm. SNZG13J1, SNKK35K1 & SNXA07K.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

SNK809 on red/black Nato.



On a desert tan mil-style Maratac.



And on padded brown leather.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

It's hard to go wrong with any of the Seiko 5 automatic watches; great pricing and great value.

Here is my SNK809 when I purchased it. I think it was my first Seiko automatic watch.








This is what it looked like a few months later after I swapped out the dial and hands and put it on a grey nato band.








Then my wife started dropping strong hints that she wanted a watch build so once again into the operating room and....








So to answer your question, I think it's a great watch and very versatile. As you can see it looks great on different straps and I like the satin blasted case finish. The watchband on this model is 18mm wide and I generally prefer something a little wider. The SNKH63 is almost the same identical watch with a 20mm band. The SNK809 can often be had for $60 delivered (I got mine for $55) while the SNKH63 is a little harder to come by and typically sells for $80 to $100 on ebay.

I also like numbered dials and have a watch similar to the right side one in JT's photo in both white and black dial.


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 15, 2011)

Those bands all look great. To change a band all you need is the correct width and a special tool of some sort? And photoshooter, those modifications are awesome. I have seen some other changes done to watches on the forums but how hard/expensive is it to change a face plate? I probably won't be doing any major changes for awhile but for future reference it seems like a rewarding hobby.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

You just need to get the springbars out. I've gotten them out with a small flathead screwdriver before, but it's easier with a springbar tool. These are not shoulderless springbars.

You can put it on any strap that is not too wide. Here it is on my ski glove, which happens to have a tightening strap on it that is not too wide. Also aftermarket dial and hands.


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 15, 2011)

For the NATO bands do I need to get a two piece or will the solid strap work with the SNK809?

Any experience with this site for NATO/Zulu straps?
MWR New Stuff

And leather?
The best source for premium quality watchstraps, watch winders, deployant clasps, and watch tools for collectors

Once again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Sportster (Jul 2, 2011)

I also have a SNK809, it was my first Seiko and first automatic. I liked the original nylon strap, but wanted to try others with it.

I had it on a cheaper cabon fiber style leather for a little while:








I just put on a Maratac Elite from the same vendor that you listed (broadarrow.net). I really like this one, feels great and I think it looks good. I did have to notch the strap a little to fit between the lugs, but it was simple to do:


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone called me? (I'm pretty much the biggest SNK809 fan in the world)

Green NATO:









Brown Leather:









Skagen Titanium Mesh:









Bond NATO:


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

ShruggingAtlas said:


> And photoshooter, those modifications are awesome. I have seen some other changes done to watches on the forums but how hard/expensive is it to change a face plate? I probably won't be doing any major changes for awhile but for future reference it seems like a rewarding hobby.


Thank you. I do enjoy tinkering with things. A modest set of tools and a lot of patience is all that's needed. A case back opener, a tool to lift the hands from the dial and hand setting tools to replace them. Others have done it with less tools.



ShruggingAtlas said:


> For the NATO bands do I need to get a two piece or will the solid strap work with the SNK809?
> 
> Any experience with this site for NATO/Zulu straps?
> MWR New Stuff
> ...


Both great vendors, deal with confidence. Solid nato band is fine for the 809. As you can see it's a very popular watch.


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike, that Skagen Titanium Mesh is fantastic! Where can I find that? Also, a question for an 809 expert, will all 18mm bands fit? I'm wanting a brown leather for everyday wear and some others for special occasions


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

ShruggingAtlas said:


> will all 18mm bands fit?


Basically, yes. Maybe some ridiculously beefy ones won't, but I've never encountered one that didn't fit. I can't think of any other possible reason one wouldn't fit.


----------



## fidjit (Jul 1, 2011)

On a cheap ( so cheap I had to ask for another one where the stitching was actually even ) Ebay 18mm leather strap 









BTW How long do you guys get for standby on your SNK809. My Seiko 5 diver will last a about 40 hours , but my SNK won't last even 24 hours.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

ughh... the SNK's... i'm still in the struggle whether to add the current boys' size range to my old ones without the seiko 5 emblems...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Sportster said:


> I also have a SNK809, it was my first Seiko and first automatic. I liked the original nylon strap, but wanted to try others with it.
> 
> I had it on a cheaper cabon fiber style leather for a little while:
> View attachment 494177


I would pair that carbon strap with the SNZH67 which have the carbon dial as well... unfortunately the strap you have there in not with red thread.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Yummy!



Ed.YANG said:


> ughh... the SNK's... i'm still in the struggle whether to add the current boys' size range to my old ones without the seiko 5 emblems...


----------



## sync (Apr 6, 2011)

I also have a 809, but there is just something about it that isn't clicking and I think it's the strap, so I appreciate the pics of other options. I like the fabric and thickness of the OEM but want to try a different color. Does anyone know if a Maratac 2 piece Zulu is anywhere near the thickness of the Seiko strap? I have a Maratc Mil-series (kinda thin), and a Maratac "S-Series" Zulu (a little thicker), but want something like the OEM just in khaki or olive green maybe.


----------



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

the 809 is my next purchase and my first automatic (definitely in the next 2 weeks). i think i will go with either the black or the tan. these are great pics!!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

sync said:


> I also have a 809, but there is just something about it that isn't clicking and I think it's the strap, so I appreciate the pics of other options. I like the fabric and thickness of the OEM but want to try a different color. Does anyone know if a Maratac 2 piece Zulu is anywhere near the thickness of the Seiko strap? I have a Maratc Mil-series (kinda thin), and a Maratac "S-Series" Zulu (a little thicker), but want something like the OEM just in khaki or olive green maybe.


I measure the stock band at 2.5mm thick and a one-piece Maratac zulu at 1.65mm thick.

You may like the zulu just the same. If you want to give it a try without spending too much you could always check out International Watchman. Their 2pc zulus are $10. I recently placed my first order which included a striped nato. I was very pleased with the quality.









They also have this interesting WWII style 2pc canvas strap.















Usual disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with this vendor in any way. I just like a bargain every once in a while


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

These can be had for under $100 on Amazon.ca.


----------



## onetrickpony (Sep 27, 2011)

Can I get your opinions? Which one would you get from this list for a blue dial SNK807?

Seiko 5 in blue: 
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNK807K2 Automatic Blue Dial Blue Cloth Weave Strap Watch: Seiko: Watches


*Hadley Roma (HR) tan gator: *HADLEY ROMA 18mm TAN ALLIGATOR GRAIN CHRONO WATCHBAND | eBay
*HR tan waterproof: *HADLEY ROMA 18mm TAN WATERPROOF WATCHBAND fits Tag | eBay
*HR honey calf: *HADLEY ROMA 18mm HONEY CALF WATCHBAND fits Breitling | eBay
*Hirsch tan waterproof*HIRSCH 18mm TAN MARINER WATERPROOF WATCHBAND | eBay
*RIOS tan aviator: *RIOS 18mm TAN CLASSIC AVIATOR WATCHBAND | eBay
*deBeer havana croc: *DEBEER 18mm HAVANA CROCODILE GRAIN CHRONO WATCHBAND | eBay


----------



## onetrickpony (Sep 27, 2011)

Oops. Don't know how to delete this yet.


----------



## scimitar (Feb 6, 2012)

Got myself an 809 as well. I have a tiny wrist so the smaller case works well for me. Got a Bond strap from Crown and Buckle. I think it looks stellar now.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's see your NATO bands on the beige face SNK803! I can't get past boring black or brown. I'm sure there are some stripes that look awesome!


----------



## TheBronze (May 21, 2011)

Maybe I missed this, but where would you look for replacement dials for the 809?


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Just finished notching my 22mm "Panerai Style Watch Band". Much better than the stock metal braclet on the SNK809K.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a really nice model. I will probably get mine later (as in, after work!) 

I like the original design but what's more interesting is the number of "other" possible stuff you could do to it. I don't think I'll be doing any mods anytime soon but I would like to know how you guys change the straps (sorry I'm new to this). This thread has been very informative regarding places to get straps (I particularly like those NATO striped bands) but where do get the tool to change the strap?

Thanks.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> I would like to know how you guys change the straps (sorry I'm new to this).


No need to apologize, we all had to learn at some point!

The straps are held on by springbars, which look like this:







You can see that both sides have 2 collars on this spring bar, but I believe my SNK809 has 1 collar on one side, and 2 collars on the other side (hence you have to start at the side with 2 collars). You can use any small pointy thing to get in between the 2 collars, and apply pressure towards the center of the spring bar. A Tiny screw driver can do the trick, but be very careful! It's easy to slip and scratch the braclet or body of the watch. Some have used plastic things like disposable utensils as to avoid scratching, or trying to get dental floss around the collar.

If you going to use a NATO, remove the bracelet by using the collars on the spring bar, take the spring bars off of the bracelet, and replace the springbars back onto the body. That's it! NATO straps are then looped around those spring bars. You'll need an 18mm NATO strap if you get the SNK809, and then you'll have to decide what type of hardware (the metal parts on the strap) you prefer. There's 3 generally types; polished (shiny), matte, and PVD (matte black).


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks cwik! "Seems" simple enough. 

I will come back to you when I finally get the watch - and now I'm torn between this and the SNZG15. 
I like the dial of the SNK809 but prefer the size of the SNZG15. 

In the meantime, I will start browsing for the straps...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Just missed a bargain 809 last night on amazon - warehouse deal for £50 - gutted lol


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

watchma said:


> Just missed a bargain 809 last night on amazon - warehouse deal for £50 - gutted lol


i just got one delivered from a seller on ebay for £48 on a bracelet.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> i just got one delivered from a seller on ebay for £48 on a bracelet.


Yeah I've seen the singapore ebayer selling it for £48  - I actually like the black canvas strap though


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I recently got one too. It's a cool little watch well worth the silly price they go by. :-!
Mine was base for explo(ish) mod, didn't quite like the bead blasted case (looked like plastic toy imho) so I gave it some polish. I'm thinking about domed sapphire (just not sure if it's worth the investment).


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice mod Jopex.

I've long appreciated (not necessarily bought or collected) but along with this renewed interest I was surprised that there is a way to "modify." This fascinates me as I really like what you guys have done here with your Seikos. So is this a DIY thing? Can I do this on my own?

Because of this I am now confused whether to get an 809, G15 (bigger case) or even the 007/009! I've been going through some stores these past few days and have tries each of these and I really don't know what to get! Positive problem.


----------



## MattGent (Dec 2, 2012)

cwik said:


> Just finished notching my 22mm "Panerai Style Watch Band". Much better than the stock metal braclet on the SNK809K.


So how do you go about notching the band? Small cuts with an exacto knife?

I'd like to find a nice leather band for my SNK809 which will arrive shortly. I really need a short band for my 6-3/4" wrist, and the selection of decent leather bands in 18mm short is rather slim.

There is this Hadley-Roma: Hadley Roma Brown 18mm Mens Water Resistant Oil Tan Leather Short Watch Band: Watches: Amazon.com

And I kinda like this one in Alligator: 18mm Short Cognac Matte Genuine Wild Alligator Watch Strap Made in USA 1454 | eBay

Most that I find in short with brown leather have a gold tone buckle, at least the one above has a silver tone option.

So if you have any suggestions for a ~$40 and under quality brown leather (non-contrast stiching) band in 18mm short with a stainless please post up.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## MattGent (Dec 2, 2012)

scimitar said:


> Got myself an 809 as well. I have a tiny wrist so the smaller case works well for me. Got a Bond strap from Crown and Buckle. I think it looks stellar now.


I like the looks of the image posted as well - however I don't see that strap on the C&B website. Looks like a 2pc with a nylon keeper, but all the ones on the site I can find are 1pc with metal keeper rings. What make is the band? Is it available elsewhere?

Edit: looks like this one http://www.amazon.com/Piece-18mm-Nylon-Buckle-Ballistic/dp/B009RLBLWO


----------



## southbeachsf (Feb 6, 2013)

dcdude said:


> Let's see your NATO bands on the beige face SNK803! I can't get past boring black or brown. I'm sure there are some stripes that look awesome!


Love the 809 and the 803. Here are some strap options for the latter

Olive green nato:














Walnut leather:


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2015)

My first post is to a dated thread, but I wanted to thank all who have posted pics to this thread. It helped me choose a strap for my new SNK809 and I wanted to contribute a photo of mine so it may help someone else. 

Bought this cheap strap at Walmart for $12, the black canvas edge and brushed clasp compliment the watch pretty well.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Since this thread has been resurrected I guess I'll add a picture of my SNK809. This is also a cheap $12 band from WalMart, but it's actually not too bad. It's fairly thick and soft due to some padding, the buckle matches the case perfectly and it adds a little "volume" to the small watch.

I have to admit that I love wearing this watch!


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

photoshooter said:


> It's hard to go wrong with any of the Seiko 5 automatic watches; great pricing and great value.
> 
> Here is my SNK809 when I purchased it. I think it was my first Seiko automatic watch.
> View attachment 493559
> ...


Hi, This is a SUPER nice MOD's (I really like men's style dial change) How can do the same? If not to much trouble can you share where to buy mod part's? I am handy enough to change it my self and for $50 watch wouldnt worry to screw up .

Thank you in advance!! 
Greg


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

Great looking combo! This srap rally makes / compensates for the size of 18mm thin band. Nice match!. thanks for sharing. I may do the same..


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome!! How and where did you make this change. I love it and want it too


----------



## Razbu (Jan 9, 2016)

JoeTritium said:


> I like the numbered dials. Here's three Seikos, Cost is $120., $80., & $80. 42mm and 38mm. SNZG13J1, SNKK35K1 & SNXA07K.


what is the strap width for the SNKK35K1 ? I found 2 sizes for this model - 20 mm and 22 mm and I am a bit confused. thanks


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Razbu said:


> what is the strap width for the SNKK35K1 ? I found 2 sizes for this model - 20 mm and 22 mm and I am a bit confused. thanks


Being a 39mm watch, 22mm would be quite unlikely, going by scale alone. I'm inclined to believe those that state 20mm.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Seiko SNK809
Horween Shell cordovan #8.
18-16mm taper
6-5/8" wrist


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

artblakey said:


> Being a 39mm watch, 22mm would be quite unlikely, going by scale alone. I'm inclined to believe those that state 20mm.


18mm


----------



## Watchy McWatcherson (Mar 28, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Seiko SNK809
> Horween Shell cordovan #8.
> 18-16mm taper
> 6-5/8" wrist
> ...


Might I ask exactly where you got this strap? It looks great on this watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Watchy McWatcherson said:


> Might I ask exactly where you got this strap? It looks great on this watch.


Sorry to tell you this, but I got it used off eBay.
It has no identifying marks.

Any strap made of Horween Shell Cordovan #8 will be the same color - though thickness can vary.
The edge is slightly polished but not separately dyed & has darkened over time.
In fact, the whole strap has darkened a little bit in from the edge & matches the overall patina nicely.

It had ivory colored thread & I dyed it black & am happy with the results.

The supple leather, mild taper & single wide keeper make it the best strap I've ever owned.
It's a very comfortable everyday combo for a smaller flat wrist.


----------



## NJWatcher (May 27, 2017)

Hi, everyone. I love all these modified SNKs. A question. I want to put a nato strap on mine and am looking at the Clockwork Synergy site. Would everyone here suggest the 2-piece classic nato or the 2-piece heavy nato? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NJWatcher (May 27, 2017)

Hi, everyone. I love all these modified SNKs. A question. I want to put a nato strap on mine and am looking at the Clockwork Synergy site. Would everyone here suggest the 2-piece classic nato or the 2-piece heavy nato? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.

*Sorry for the double post.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

After a year of trying to get Nato straps to work right, this is what I can say:
Cheap thin ones from China for $3 or less on eBay are the best - why? they're thin
Cut off the secondary keeper strap - it just makes things too thick
Cut off the extra strap length and seal the end on the gas flame of a stove

Thick ones are no good for a couple reasons
Watch will sit too high on your wrist with 2 layers of strap under it
you won't be able to fold it over and re-insert into the keepers easily


So if you want a thick nylon strap, my advice is go with the 2 piece.
It won't have the problems a thick Nato does.


----------



## matrixsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I've read through all 6 pages, and some of these dial or hand swaps are pretty neat. However I don't seem to see a store link anywhere. I know the common ones for SKX mods, but they don't seem to include the snk809 stuff. Could someone drop me a link for the common ones for this model?

Thanks!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

God pick and as mentioned previously many strap options to dress it up or down.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

"Good"


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Cayabo has right (see message above)
You never go wrong with Natostraps: cheap, easy changeable and hygienic!
Indeed, just cut off the inner strap (useless and makes double height on the wrist).

I don't want to see a leatherstrap under a microscope after 1 month on the wrist ...

Here my humble examples and a modded Seiko5,

Johan (Greece)


----------



## bohammer71 (May 21, 2010)

ShruggingAtlas said:


> Hello everbody! I have done a great deal of research on watches lately (I had no idea what an automatic watch or a skeleton was before) and I come to you with a question. I recently got an offer to teach a couple of classes at the local university while I finish my graduate work. I am looking for a simple, classic watch that will be able to go with just about anything while still maintaining a casual business look. I have read and read about the Seiko SNK809 and am thinking of picking one up. Perhaps, I just need a little affirmation. Will this watch with included black band be fitting for a classroom environment? Is it easy to swap out for Nato/bond straps or leather?
> 
> Thanks for any and all input!


Definitely! My second Seiko ever and the most versatile (well, they're all pretty versatile) You could wear that watch anywhere and with the black face and 18mm lug width you can do leather, bracelet, nylon, para-cord...anything. And for the price (usually in the $60 range on Amazon) you can't lose. Welcome down the slippery slope!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

My SNK 809 mod: 
Case=SNXS75
Dial/calibre SNK809-7S26C
Hands=SNK371







Jo


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Thread necromancy!


----------



## IIHC (Dec 28, 2020)

Why not other Seiko 5 options? snkl23 is a little bit more versatile IMO (can be worn on bracelet, nato, bracelet). Or maybe consider the new "dressKX" line (srpe51, 53, etc...).


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Cant go wrong with snk809 for an everyday type tool watch. Very comfortable wearer.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

New 809 in a SNXS case and SNK371 hands. And a decent leather strap.

(The previous: #58, has been stolen...)


----------

